# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Ice Storm

## andynap

There was a warning on TV every 10 minutes to stay home. All the bridges are closed as is I95 and the Expressway but Noooooo

----------


## stbartshopper

Doesn't look fun!

----------


## MIke R

,yeah it's headin this way next.....great

----------


## JEK

We have no ice here.

----------


## andynap

:tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue: 

They just cleared the cars out now.

----------


## MIke R

Good day to stay in...sit by the fire ...watch football and make a veal stew :eagerness:

Lena play  rehearsal was canceled so we re in til tomorrow 

I guess it's supposed to go ice...then rain...then snow up here 

whatever

----------


## andynap

Phyllis is making stuffed cabbage- recipe from Martha Stewart's mother

----------


## KevinS

Chili here.

----------


## Rosemary

Baked cod, in honor of New England, with a cheese soufflé as a nod to Green Bay.  The bases are covered.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

one of the worst days of the winter so far...maybe the worst...people died on our roads

----------


## amyb

That's awful to read, Jim.  Stay safe!

----------


## julianne

You missed a humdinger of an ice storm, Amy. Be glad you were in St. Barth. Everything was coated in ice--the going by foot or automobile was treacherous.  It reminded me of the 1970's when CT roads were completely closed due to ice. This storm came earlier than forecast, with lower temps and thus, many people were caught unaware.

----------


## Peter NJ

We had all rain here but it looks like another storm moving in Wednesday for the East Coast

----------


## amyb

Every morning I can step out and say how grateful I am to be here, where the warm is.

Weather has been spectacular. Stay safe and see you soon!

----------


## amyb

That's not nice. Be careful

----------


## MIke R

All snow here ....more great skiing  :thumb up:

----------

